

Ask HN: who is going to the OpenStack design summit in HK?  - julien421

are you going to the OpenStack summit?
======
vcoisne
Docker is going, here is our schedule: [http://blog.docker.io/2013/10/docker-
at-the-openstack-confer...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/10/docker-at-the-
openstack-conference/)

